# Places To Visit Over Easter (port Macq -> Parramatta)



## Brew Matt (21/4/11)

Hi All,

Planning to drive from Port Macquarie to Newcastle to Parramatta/Sydney, and maybe up to Dubbo then Tamworth.

Any suggestions of good beer related places to visit? Thinking micro breweries & good places to try 'uncommon' beers on tap (or even bottle shops with diverse range).

I know about the Little Brewing Company in Port (though I expect they would be closed). I would be interested to know where abouts the Black Duck Brewery is in Herons Creek, as their web site does not mention this.

Also, should anyone be up the Gold Coast this weekend, I have just received the below email from Mount Tamborine Brewery (which is quite a nice place to visit (+ they also make cheese which is equally as good).





*SPECIAL EASTER BUFFET LUNCH AT MT BREWERY*​​*Enjoy your Easter Sunday with a delicious seafood, meat and salad buffet expertly designed by our new Chef Jasper Kan. Only $65 per person. Kids under 8 eat free. Kids aged between 8 - 12 are half price. *​​To make a booking for you and your family, please phone (07) 55452032 or click here to book online.


*
**EASTER AND ANZAC DAY TRADING HOURS*​*WE ARE OPEN!*​​*Good Friday - Open for breakfast, lunch and dinner*​*Saturday - Open for breakfast, lunch and dinner*​*Sunday - Easter Buffet Lunch from 10:30, dinner*​*Monday - Open for breakfast, lunch and dinner*​*Tuesday - Open for lunch only*​​Don't miss out, please visit&n! bsp;www.mtbeer.com for more information.​​


----------



## .DJ. (21/4/11)

Murrays at Nelson Bay
Paddy's at Femington (near enough to Paramatta)
and in Sydney you have the Taphouse, Harts etc..


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/11)

Potters @ Hunter Valley
Mudgee Brewing Co @ Mudguee (but I prefer the wines there)
The Australian Brewery @ Rouse Hill (reasonably close to Parra if you're driving)
The Bavarian Bier Cafe @ Parra - you know it makes sense!


----------



## davo4772 (21/4/11)

There is not much to see at Wicked Elf. Most likely to be closed.

Don't mind one of their pale ales though.


----------



## Brew Matt (21/4/11)

Thanks for the suggestions so far, and keep them coming!


----------



## Brew Matt (21/4/11)

david72 said:


> There is not much to see at Wicked Elf. Most likely to be closed.
> 
> Don't mind one of their pale ales though.



Agree that Wicked Elf is an enjoyable beer (all 3 of them). I expect they would be closed over Easter - you can often pickup their 'Abbey' beer (whose name escapes me) at the brewery, which I have never seen on the shelf of a bottle shop.


----------



## warra48 (21/4/11)

I suspect Little Brewing Co will be closed over Easter.

Herons Creek Black Duck Brewery is a mum and dad style operation. I live in Port Mac, and even I can't quite figure out where they are. You are right that their website doesn't give a clue. However, if you want to try their beer, it is on tap at Flavours Restaurant in Watonga St, Lighthouse Beach.

Apart from that, in Port Macquarie, Finians Tavern (on Gordon Street, next to the bus terminus) occasionally has an interesting beer on tap.
Probably the best on tap selection is at the Beachhouse Caf, on the Town Green, right at the river end of Horton Street. Usually Erdinger Weiss and Dunkel, Leffe Blonde and some others. I have had Budvar, but it's not always available.


----------



## davo4772 (21/4/11)

warra48 said:


> I suspect Little Brewing Co will be closed over Easter.
> 
> Herons Creek Black Duck Brewery is a mum and dad style operation. I live in Port Mac, and even I can't quite figure out where they are. You are right that their website doesn't give a clue. However, if you want to try their beer, it is on tap at Flavours Restaurant in Watonga St, Lighthouse Beach.
> 
> ...



I was born in Wauchope. How things have changed. Back in my days there it was either "New" or "Old"

Was drinking Bitburger at the Town Green over xmas, very pleasant.


----------



## Brew Matt (23/4/11)

warra48 said:


> I suspect Little Brewing Co will be closed over Easter.
> 
> Herons Creek Black Duck Brewery is a mum and dad style operation. I live in Port Mac, and even I can't quite figure out where they are. You are right that their website doesn't give a clue. However, if you want to try their beer, it is on tap at Flavours Restaurant in Watonga St, Lighthouse Beach.
> 
> ...



Unexpectedly, Little Brewing in Port was open on Good Friday - being a wishful thinker (as the establishment is in an industrial zoned area), I drove over to have a look. Purchased a carton of 'Mad Abbot - Tripel', which you will rarely find in a bottle shop.


----------



## Brew Matt (23/4/11)

warra48 said:


> I suspect Little Brewing Co will be closed over Easter.
> 
> Herons Creek Black Duck Brewery is a mum and dad style operation. I live in Port Mac, and even I can't quite figure out where they are. You are right that their website doesn't give a clue. However, if you want to try their beer, it is on tap at Flavours Restaurant in Watonga St, Lighthouse Beach.
> 
> ...



Visited the Town Green for breakfast, and indeed they do have a good selection of 'unusual' beers on tap. It was breakfast however, so unfortunately I did not think it appropriate to order an Erdinger - though I did think about it


----------



## Brew Matt (29/4/11)

Thanks to all those that posted suggestions. Due to time constraints I could not visit all of the mentioned venues (& due to driving constraints I could not sample all of the beers at each venue). 

Highlights: The Bavarian Beer Cafe at Paramatta - if it had not been mentioned here, I probably would have missed this (& it was only 100 metres away from where I was staying). Last time I was a Paramatta this was still a functioning church. A visit to this establishment is truly an experience - the staff seem to enjoy what they do, and after ordering a Witbier with a dash of mango juice added, we were asked if we would like pretzels as an entree - I grinned as I thought I had gone to beer heaven. The menu is quite extensive, and is a tasting experience in its own right.

I did not get to find any beer specialty shops, but did pick up a few beers that I have yet to try (new thread here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=54439)

Almost Brewerys: I stumbled upon a place called the Brewery at Queens Wharf Newcastle, which as it turned out was not a brewery but still a nice place to have a drink. Tried my first draught alcoholic ginger beer. Also came across a place in Dubbo called the Old Macquarie Brewery (I think) - obviously not operational & appeared to be closed so did not wonder in. Finally a rather modern failed Brewery was found behind the Big Guitar at Tamworth - just goes to show that running a successful brewery does require some work.











Mudgee Brewery: Did not get to try the food here, but did enjoy a home grown Porter & got a chance to say hello to one of the owners. Nice establishment.




ps. Also should mention that anyone looking for Bretzels/(Big) Pretzels in Sydney, there is a place called Luneburger Bakery in the QVB.


----------



## Brewman_ (30/4/11)

If you only went to the Brewery in Newcastle and missed Murray's & Potters's you have absolutely missed the whole Newcastle & Hunter Valley experience.

And it should not be missed.

Fear.


----------



## Brew Matt (30/4/11)

fear_n_loath said:


> If you only went to the Brewery in Newcastle and missed Murray's & Potters's you have absolutely missed the whole Newcastle & Hunter Valley experience.
> 
> And it should not be missed.
> 
> Fear.



Murrays will be when more time is available - sounds like it would be a waste only spending 20 minutes there. Dont know much about Potters - will have to look into this more.


----------



## brocky_555 (30/4/11)

Should check out warners on the bay Bottle shop at warners bay 900+ beers and growler filling and the pub does a pretty good feed too


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/11)

Mudgee Brewery? Henry Lawson would never have left town if that had been open in his day. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Brew Matt (30/4/11)

brocky_555 said:


> Should check out warners on the bay Bottle shop at warners bay 900+ beers and growler filling and the pub does a pretty good feed too



Added to future visit list - it is a little scary when there are so many untried beers on the shelf. I am used to going into a bottle shop & maybe finding only one.


----------



## sponge (11/12/13)

A little grave diggin', I know, but was interested to see if anyone has been to the Black Duck Brewery in port mac recently?

The mrs and I are driving up to visit my parents in surfers paradise over xmas and are stopping in at port mac on the way up (next Sunday) and was interested in stopping in at the black duck brewery.. I know there's the little brewing company there as well but was keen to try something which I hadn't had before and have a little look around the brewery at the same time.

As a side note, the mrs would like to stop in at a winery whilst we're in port mac as well - are there any suggestions for a nice winery?


----------



## Bribie G (11/12/13)

The Cassegrain Winery is bang on the A1 between the two Port Mac turnoffs. Looks pretty professional, I've never been in there as I don't think they do Fruity Lexia - they have a restaurant as well of course.

You could pm Warra48, he may know the Black duck opening hours.


----------



## warra48 (11/12/13)

Cassegrain is probably the most professional winery in our area.

The restaurant used to be first class, but it's changed hands since I was last there, so I can't vouch for it at present. Still, if it's as good as it used to be, you'll have a nice feed.


Black Duck link here, with map and opening hours. They also do a basic meal such as a ploughman's lunch.

http://www.blackduckbrewery.com.au/


The Little Brewing Company link here:

http://www.thelittlebrewingcompany.com.au

I had to type the addresses, as IE seems to know better than I do, and won't let me copy/paste or insert a link.
Go figure, technology designed to frustrate the insides of all of us, all in the name of advancing and helping humanity.


----------



## sponge (11/12/13)

Thanks for that Bribie. I believe the cassegrain winery was one that was recommended to us by a friend so may end up at first pick.

The opening hours and other detail for the black duck brewery are on their website so shouldn't be an issue. I might just call up first though with it being so close to xmas..

Looking forward to visiting the (mid) north coast again. Been far too long between visits..


EDIT: Cheers Warra. Looks like cassegrain is shooting up the list at a rapid rate. Is it a fairly large winery? My mrs enjoys going to a lot of the smaller ones but is really open for suggestions.


----------



## Hoppers (11/12/13)

+ a few for Potters (Havent been in a while tho)
+ A load for Wicked Elf (the Tripple is beautiful)


----------



## warra48 (11/12/13)

sponge,

Cassegrain is a mid size outfit, but with a relatively small tasting room downstairs. Nothing as big as the mega ones in the Hunter. I'm sure it will suit mrs sponge.


----------



## sp0rk (12/12/13)

If you get a little further north, check out The Federal Hotel in Bellingen

They've got Bellingen Brewing Co's beers on tap, the Black Pig Porter is quite nice


----------



## Darrens (12/12/13)

Guys, Check out Six String Brewery at Erina here on the Central Coast of NSW. Well worth a visit.
Darren.


----------



## adryargument (12/12/13)

I have dropped in at black duck a couple times on the trip up/down.
Address is on their website, top of "get it where" page.

Its about 1km from Wicked Elf


----------



## sponge (12/12/13)

Cheers for the responses fellas. I was hoping to visit both black duck and little brewing but with us only being there for a day before heading up to surfers, we may not get the chance, especially with the winery visit as well.

I may also have to check out the federal hotel and grab a little selection to bring up to qld.


----------



## adryargument (12/12/13)

sponge said:


> Cheers for the responses fellas. I was hoping to visit both black duck and little brewing but with us only being there for a day before heading up to surfers, we may not get the chance, especially with the winery visit as well.
> 
> I may also have to check out the federal hotel and grab a little selection to bring up to qld.


They are literally up the road from each other, I had a taster at Little Brewing then went to Black Duck for a good yarn.

Little Brewing is very corporate* - You have a quick taste test of each then its over. Not allowed to walk around the brewery and no photos allowed. Very strict. (Lots of mentions of secret ingredients and classified schedules)

Black Duck to me was where the fun started, Had a chat for an hour or two and a sample 4 pack. Very inlightening - this was during the brewery construction. The bowling lane tables are great!

*Note, this was when they were trying to get approval to build a sitting down area - no idea if its been complete or not.


----------



## sponge (12/12/13)

Yea a quick check on the maps and they're quite close to each other indeed.. I think our issue is we probably won't be driving up from Wollongong til around 8-9am (my work xmas party is the day before at the races so decided against leaving super early just in case I end up a little worse for wear) so wouldn't be getting up there til mid afternoon, depending upon traffic. If there's time, I'll definitely be aiming to get to both breweries.

Mrs sponge also just mentioned that the winery that had been mentioned to her was actually bago vineyards, not Cassegrain as I originally thought. Has anyone been to either and recommend one over the other?


----------



## warra48 (12/12/13)

I've been to Bago winery.

It's off the beaten track just south of Wauchope. You will have about 2 km of dirt road to travel to get there once you turn off Bago Road south of Wauchope. There are signs to guide you..
Bago winery is much more rustic than Cassegrain. I don't rate their wines as highly.
One thing Bago does have is a new maze. Probably will amuse the kids (if you have any).


----------



## stm (12/12/13)

Thanks Warra, tah!


----------

